# Transfer files from PC to IPAD.



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day.

I got today IPAD to use it for mostly microsoft office docx, xlsx, ppsx etc..
to transfer data files from pc to ipad i tried dropbox but found it tough to have it worked easy. What I need is to copy files between pc and Ipad, also I tried usb cable where itunes pupped and connected for first time, next time did not work. I noticed that itune does not support my files transfer. My mobile is Galaxy s2 which easily can connect to pc using cable and wifi using Kiesair and mobilego.

What I need is something similar to explorer, selecting files for copy as well creating folders on ipad that easiely locate them.

Another question : I noticed that ipad can read office files but not create or modify files, is there free application bundle helping me to do my job.

Thanks in advance for help.

Regards.:banghead:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I used google documents to store and edit documents.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Sinan.

Try this;

Documents To Go for iOS: Word, Excel and PowerPoint on your iPhone/iPad


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

Using Apple's iCloud will allow you to do this easily, it is included by default in any iOS5 device including your iPad and you can download a PC tool as well.

You can find more out on Apple's website- Here.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks to all.


----------



## annchurchill (Jun 7, 2013)

You can create files on your iPad with the "pages" app and then email that as a word document. I usually write in the notes section and then email those to cut and paste into larger documents. The only way to get any writing off your iPad is to email it though. I have not found that to be a problem. 
It really is the best way to create files on the go, then transfer files from iPad to Computer in ease.
It's easy to understand and works pretty well for my iPad.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Sinan, please remember to mark your thread as solved!










/ Crit


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

annchurchill said:


> You can create files on your iPad with the "pages" app and then email that as a word document. I usually write in the notes section and then email those to cut and paste into larger documents. The only way to get any writing off your iPad is to email it though. I have not found that to be a problem.
> It really is the best way to create files on the go, then transfer files from iPad to Computer in ease.
> It's easy to understand and works pretty well for my iPad.


Really? It's been over a year.... Haha.


----------

